# Autosmart mirror image



## karl.murphy (Jan 3, 2014)

Just used this today and I've got to say one of the best and easiest polish/waxes I've ever used.
I've used a lot of autobrite products in the past but I'm now getting more and more autosmart products
The acid free wheel cleaner is far superior to the autobrite stuff (sorry guys)
For the price and quality of product really don't think you can beat autosmart.
Anyone else out there think the same as me?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup excellent products. And it's not a case of being cheaper but lower quality than rivals. They're higher quality too!


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use Autosmart products everyday at work and can say that they are easily the best ive used.
Most products can be heavily diluted but will still remain highly effective, and they don't carry a stupidly high price like other manufactures.
Its a no-brainer really when you can get 5liter quantity's for the same price as what others charge for just 1liter or less.


----------



## karl.murphy (Jan 3, 2014)

Totally true why pay chemical guy prices when you can get a better product for half the price I really don't know why more people don't rave about it.


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Brand name, that's why.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got loads of their stuff now, great value and superb products. A plus point is that my local rep's storage unit is about 1/4 mile from my house so easy to arrange a meet to stock up.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

I use 99% of Autosmart products for my business and personal use and I think there great .


----------



## karl.murphy (Jan 3, 2014)

Any of you guys used autobrite products what's been your thoughts on them?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I use them same as jon sri 99.9% for my business.
Tried others but these are just plain packed products that wrk.
Its not a secret club or anything. People may look at us funny for using them when they have just paid a swillion pounds for a crystal cut jar in a silk lined hand crafted mahogany box and we pay pennies for a jar )that to be honest looks like it was designed during the tea break) that do the same job.
If you want the stupid fancy boxes to sit and look at fine. If you want products that just work then look no further.
The fact they ar not available in the shops is not to make yhem exclusive it would just bump the costs up higher for little return ( they did try it back inearly eighties ).


----------



## karl.murphy (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I can't praise them enough I've tried auto glym, autobrite and meguires even been on the autobrite training day one on one and I like autobrite stuff but got to say the autosmart stuff wins hands down :-(


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just a tip for you. Try the new platinum. Little bit less of a polish than mirror image. But a hell of a lot better sealant and miles better gloss when finished .


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart for me, great value and does exactly what it says on the tin, most of the trade use it, that's good enough for me


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Huge fan of autosmart. Have only used two of their products so far, duet & their wax detail spray and both are top quality. Used Duet in the foam lance today, 4 pumps dispensed into the lance and lots of foam. Will be onto their glass cleaner next when my current one from carlack runs out. Will probably consider their dedicated snow foam as well, actimousse I think it's called.


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

20/20 Clear is great, it's so convenient as a glass cleaner. Use plenty of Autosmart stuff, Finish, G101, Tango, Smart Wheels, Fallout Remover, Tardis, Highstyle all fantastic.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

brettblade said:


> 20/20 Clear is great, it's so convenient as a glass cleaner. Use plenty of Autosmart stuff, Finish, G101, Tango, Smart Wheels, Fallout Remover, Tardis, Highstyle all fantastic.


That's reassuring. I think it's fair to say autosmart are another top quality brand from the UK! Are the majority of the best brands from the UK, or is it just me?


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

@ Chewy
I use actimousse myself great stuff much cheaper than the regular snow foams 25 ltrs for roughly the price of 10 ltrs of regular snow foam.
great cleaning abilities too doent hang around like some of the others but cleans really weel removes most of the crap quickly just leaving the real filmy stuff which no foam removes


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Paul can I ask how much you pay for your 25 litres of actimousse? Would love to get some.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Have to agree with the comments above on most of the their products, however the odourcon 10 and berry blast in concentrate form are utter rubbish,you can flood the car with this and after two minutes nothing not even a whiff.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

so far i have used, smart wheels g101 brisk wax detail spray tardis highstyle and cant fault any of them. duet is next on the list to try:thumb:


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Huge fan of autosmart. Have only used two of their products so far, duet & their wax detail spray and both are top quality. Used Duet in the foam lance today, 4 pumps dispensed into the lance and lots of foam. Will be onto their glass cleaner next when my current one from carlack runs out. Will probably consider their dedicated snow foam as well, actimousse I think it's called.


Why did you use duet in the foam lance? Try using one of there foams. Ultra mousse is the best I think personally


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

There are some cracking products in the range, and the reps (well, the one I speak to anyway) are spot on - maybe too good as I always spend more than I intend to 

Things like Tardis and Smart Wheels should be in everyone's kit, and I think Glass Clear is also a great product. I have Bio Brisk as a just in case product and also have 5L of Highstyle I am getting round to using as well as a Silver Seal kit too.

Brands are all well and good, and I have them like most of us do, but some things don't need the name to sell them as they are just great - and all the AS stuff I have used falls into that category. :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flaffy,


I used it in the foam lance to test it's versatility. I read on here by a couple of people that it produces little suds in the bucket wash. I disagree with that, I find it foams very well with only 40ml for 10 litres. Tried it in the foam lance and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flaffy_91 said:


> Try using one of there foams. Ultra mousse is the best I think personally


Forgot about the 2nd half of this post last night. Really want to try one of their dedicated foams. Last time I was in the store the guy told me 30 quid for 5Litres of ultramousse. Not sure about the concentration levels but it seems a bit out of my price range for a snow foam.

Paul mentioned actimousse was available in 25 Litre form (on the previous page of this thread). I heard actimousse was a good one, would be very interested to hear about the cost of actimousse for 25Litres worth, (and 5litres as well for that matter). Cheers


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Good old Mirror Image never fails to impress.

There are old skool valetors out there that have been doing the job years who wont use anything else. 

Try it on a DA polisher with a soft pad its great!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Flaffy_91 said:


> Just a tip for you. Try the new platinum. Little bit less of a polish than mirror image. But a hell of a lot better sealant and miles better gloss when finished .


Sadly Joe the new version of Platinum that you have had to be discontinued and we have reverted to the older formula for a while. Ive about a litre of the new stuff left so hopefully when we run out a new version will of been born!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Any idea when the current test version will be available John? With the new/old/new versions all being in circulation, it's confusing the hell out of me  (don't take much)

I use a fair range of AS bits and find them all to be pretty much the best I've used. Tremendous value for money and subject to who you buy from, very, very good service & support too.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

3dom said:


> Any idea when the current test version will be available John? With the new/old/new versions all being in circulation, it's confusing the hell out of me  (don't take much)
> 
> I use a fair range of AS bits and find them all to be pretty much the best I've used. Tremendous value for money and subject to who you buy from, very, very good service & support too.


I thought you already had a work in progress version Stuart?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

alxg said:


> There are some cracking products in the range, and the reps (well, the one I speak to anyway) are spot on - maybe too good as I always spend more than I intend to
> 
> *Things like Tardis and Smart Wheels should be in everyone's kit, and I think Glass Clear is also a great product. I have Bio Brisk as a just in case product and also have 5L of Highstyle I am getting round to using as well as a Silver Seal kit too.*
> 
> Brands are all well and good, and I have them like most of us do, but some things don't need the name to sell them as they are just great - and all the AS stuff I have used falls into that category. :thumb:


There's a thread on the autosmart section touching on smart wheels and tardishttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318155&page=4, for noobs like me this kind of information has been very useful.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> Sadly Joe the new version of Platinum that you have had to be discontinued and we have reverted to the older formula for a while. Ive about a litre of the new stuff left so hopefully when we run out a new version will of been born!


??????
WHY????.
It was nice but to be honest there wasnt really that much difference between the two.

Still love mirror as a final jewelling cut after the evos. New image is another old favorite for pink reds! On a lambswool mop ( lol old habits die hard)


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Forgot about the 2nd half of this post last night. Really want to try one of their dedicated foams. Last time I was in the store the guy told me 30 quid for 5Litres of ultramousse. Not sure about the concentration levels but it seems a bit out of my price range for a snow foam.
> 
> Paul mentioned actimousse was available in 25 Litre form (on the previous page of this thread). I heard actimousse was a good one, would be very interested to hear about the cost of actimousse for 25Litres worth, (and 5litres as well for that matter). Cheers


Dilution rates for ultra mouse are in believable buddy. I use one pump... Yes ONE pump out of the 35ml Autosmart pumps in 1ltr on water for my snow foam lance and it comes out like melted marshmallow. 
None of this inch in the bottom of a bottle crap. 
Cleans well too and doesn't degrade your lsp



The Doctor said:


> Sadly Joe the new version of Platinum that you have had to be discontinued and we have reverted to the older formula for a while. Ive about a litre of the new stuff left so hopefully when we run out a new version will of been born!


What the hell?! I've still got like 4 ltrs if the stuff if anyone wants any?
Why have they decided to get rid? I love it!


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

AllenF said:


> I use them same as jon sri 99.9% for my business.
> Tried others but these are just plain packed products that wrk.
> Its not a secret club or anything. People may look at us funny for using them when they have just paid a swillion pounds for a crystal cut jar in a silk lined hand crafted mahogany box and we pay pennies for a jar )that to be honest looks like it was designed during the tea break) that do the same job.
> If you want the stupid fancy boxes to sit and look at fine. If you want products that just work then look no further.
> The fact they ar not available in the shops is not to make yhem exclusive it would just bump the costs up higher for little return ( they did try it back inearly eighties ).


I must say i have to agree with you completely!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Flaffy_91 said:


> Dilution rates for ultra mouse are in believable buddy. I use one pump... Yes ONE pump out of the 35ml Autosmart pumps in 1ltr on water for my snow foam lance and it comes out like melted marshmallow.
> None of this inch in the bottom of a bottle crap.
> Cleans well too and doesn't degrade your lsp


One pump? That is very impressive. Looks like my rep was telling the truth then, when he told me that ultramousse is highly concentrated

Interested to hear how actimousse compares in terms of price, and concentration levels.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

AllenF said:


> ??????
> WHY????.
> It was nice but to be honest there wasnt really that much difference between the two.
> 
> Still love mirror as a final jewelling cut after the evos. New image is another old favorite for pink reds! On a lambswool mop ( lol old habits die hard)


Newer version was much more durable and used to jump off the paint when the sun hit it. They reverted back around 10 months ago?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Flaffy_91 said:


> What the hell?! I've still got like 4 ltrs if the stuff if anyone wants any?
> Why have they decided to get rid? I love it!


It wasn't a case of the product not performing well it was to do with an issue with some of the later batches that couldn't be quickly resolved so they reverted to the old formula as there was other stuff taking priority at the time.


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> It wasn't a case of the product not performing well it was to do with an issue with some of the later batches that couldn't be quickly resolved so they reverted to the old formula as there was other stuff taking priority at the time.


Fair enough. Still. They should crack on with it again though. One of my favourite products to use. Made your paintwork drip with gloss. Lovely flake pop from it too.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> I thought you already had a work in progress version Stuart?


I do John. I meant to say that do you know when it will be available to buy.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

3dom said:


> I do John. I meant to say that do you know when it will be available to buy.


I'm not sure Stuart. I don't really know anything about that version you've got.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like autosmart products. About 70% of what i use is autosmart. Although megs 105 and 205 is my go to for compounds


----------



## neilbol1982 (Jan 23, 2014)

I use a lot of autosmart products too,smartwheels is the best wheel cleaner out there in my opinion, i have ultra moose which is brilliant, but for better cleaning abilities you need to try hazsafe. Ultra moose lasts longer than hazsafe due to the very little amount needed.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

karl.murphy said:


> Totally true why pay chemical guy prices when you can get a better product for half the price I really don't know why more people don't rave about it.


Thanks for your kind words. You'll often hear us mentioned in the trade, as our products are probably used in more dealerships than any other brand. However we have no retail presence at all so you will rarely hear us mentioned outside the trade.

And it's not easy for retail users to get hold of the products as we only sell via our network of franchisees and we do not do retail pack sizes.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

chewy_ said:


> Huge fan of autosmart. Have only used two of their products so far, duet & their wax detail spray and both are top quality. Used Duet in the foam lance today, 4 pumps dispensed into the lance and lots of foam. Will be onto their glass cleaner next when my current one from carlack runs out. Will probably consider their dedicated snow foam as well, actimousse I think it's called.


4 main ones are
Actimousse if you want touchless wash rather than lots of foam
Ultramousse for lots of foam that really clings
Foam Shampoo lots of bubbles, less cling than Ultramousse
Highfoam Plus - general foam cleaner. Trimsafe - is the foam equivalent nof Highstyle.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

kev999 said:


> Have to agree with the comments above on most of the their products, however the odourcon 10 and berry blast in concentrate form are utter rubbish,you can flood the car with this and after two minutes nothing not even a whiff.


Thanks for the feedback. May have something to interest you later in the year.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> It wasn't a case of the product not performing well it was to do with an issue with some of the later batches that couldn't be quickly resolved so they reverted to the old formula as there was other stuff taking priority at the time.


There were issues with raw material supply.


----------

